# Link soll <iframe> aktualisieren



## Ombra (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Link auf meiner Webseite. Bei einem Klick darauf, soll das iframe, was sich DANEBEN befindet aktualisiert werden / bzw. in diesem iframe soll der Button darin aktiviert werden.
Wie mache ich das?
Danke


----------



## ComFreek (18. Januar 2014)

Ist die Seite des iFrames auf der gleichen Domain?


----------



## Ombra (18. Januar 2014)

Nein, aber das könnte ich machen...


----------



## ComFreek (18. Januar 2014)

(Im Nachhinein war meine Frage unnötig, ist mir gerade aufgefallen)

Du müsstest postMessage() nutzen, um zwischen den Seiten zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Ombra (18. Januar 2014)

Was heißt das genau? Beide Domains gehören mir. Sowohl die Hauptdomain, als auch die Domain von der ich das iFrame einbetten will.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Januar 2014)

Hi,
lies dir das mal dazu durch: http://liechtenecker.at/html5-postmessage-eine-losung-fur-cross-domain-kommunikation/

Ist sogar auf deutsch .

Viele Grüße


----------

